# Sevcon Gen4



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey everyone.
I was recently readying the specification sheet of Sevcon G8055 (http://www.sevcon.com/media/2104/gen4_data_sheet.pdf)
...but am still not sure what exactly it all means since I only have a basic understanding of motors, controllers, and EVs in general.
I am starting this thread to gather some information on how Sevcon G8055 compares to a Curtis 1238-7601...if a G8055 controller was paired with an AC50 motor or similar, would the performance be similar (in terms of torque curve)?
One of the major differences that I noticed between the two is the maximum DC voltage, around 130vdc for Curtis and around 118vdc for Sevcon, does that affect power performance or just range of the conversion? 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

For an approximation of power between the two you can use Volts x Amps = power to figure out the power capability of each. Note that if the Amps is the same between the two then the Curtis, if run at a higher voltage, will have more power output potential.


----------

